# New Cockateil sitting on the bottom of the cage!



## Tara5 (May 6, 2018)

Hi, 

We've had this 12 week old female cockatiel :cinnamon pearl: for 4 days now and she prefers to sit on the bottom of the cage most of the time facing us. She sits on the pirch when having food and at night for bed. 

She is quiet most of the time but she starts screaming when she hears ambulance passing by! or when she hears loud birds outside. She only started chirping a bit this morning. She seems a bit shivery and shaky! Any advice?

Also, I'm videoing daily updates of her behaviour and reactions. Where is the best platform to post the videos to hear advice and comments from other bird owners?

Thanks

Tara


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Facebook is probably your best site to post videos to bird groups for advice.

This behavior is pretty normal for a baby. They learn to forage and the baby is probably more comfortable on the ground right now. Are there any foraging toys hanging up that she can play with?


----------



## Tara5 (May 6, 2018)

Hi Roxy Culver,

Thanks for your response. Yes she does have toys, keys and minerals hanging down as well as a paper ball but we haven't seen her play as yet! I just saw her crunch a mineral toy for a bit.


----------



## Tara5 (May 6, 2018)

What's the best toy for her age? I've put a paper ball at the bottom of the cage as well as a rattling ball. She doesn't seem to be interested in them! Shall I hide some food in the paper ball? Also, she doesn't seem interested in any fruit or veg so far! She only had a nibble of toast!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'd clip some leafy green veggies in the cage and let her play with them. You can sprinkle food on the floor but that will only encourage her to stay down there. Give her time, she's still settling in to her new environment.


----------



## Tara5 (May 6, 2018)

Thank you for your advice. I've started a YouTube channel named Lana Cockatiel showing her daily progress. Please comment to correct me if I'm doing anything wrong.


----------



## Tara5 (May 6, 2018)

https://youtu.be/sAiRcMbBJ-I here is a link to one of my videos


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

She is just settling in, give her chance to adjust to her new surroundings.

As to the videos, turn your phone 90 degrees so we can see the whole cage in one shot.

Had to laugh at the end of the video when you said 'Bye', Oscar heard you and said 'Hello' from on top of the kitchen cupboard.


----------



## Tara5 (May 6, 2018)

cheery said:


> She is just settling in, give her chance to adjust to her new surroundings.
> 
> As to the videos, turn your phone 90 degrees so we can see the whole cage in one shot.
> 
> Had to laugh at the end of the video when you said 'Bye', Oscar heard you and said 'Hello' from on top of the kitchen cupboard.


Thanks for your comment. Today is day 12 and we've made great progress. I'll upload videos to my YouTube channel soon.


----------

